# RE XXX Comps (4ohm)



## SublimeZ (Jan 28, 2008)

Background- I'm a poor boy with a BIG effin car payment. Peiced together a stereo from local used sources. Better than Blose, but lots of room for improvement. (hu & amps are next)

First impressions- Damn, these things are heavy. Very solid build. (at least to this newb) 
I have them temp.'ed in. Passive, off the MTX 8302.(redoing whole install in 6 weeks) WOW! The tweets are very smooth off axis. Mids play with authority. Haven't got them tuned in, but they sound very good right out of the box. so far, I've played some Dire Straits & Godsmack. The highs are awesome and the mids do a fantastic job of "keeping up".
I don't have much to compare them to, (Memphis, Boston Acoustics) but I'm impressed. Now come up with the coin to finish everything...


----------



## dftnz7 (Mar 2, 2008)

I kind of would like to hear some more about these, no one ever talks about them much. 

What did you do on your car, finance for 24 mos? Should stretch it out to 84 mos to make more $$$ for car audio. Duh. 

Know what you mean dude...My truck will finally be paid for in June and I have been sending Citizens a check every month for 4 years for $872. And that's at a great interest rate. Then, like an idiot, once it is paid for I will go buy a new one. Just can't ever get ahead. And I am sure there are people on here with much higher payments than that and have really nice car audio gear. Must make lots more $$$ than me.


----------



## newtitan (Mar 7, 2005)

my impressions quick, 


this set is one of the best built sets I have used, the mid basket is very nice, VERY heavy magnet, nice cone material (I tihnk its some sort of poly material non paper ???) and no glue bleeding at all

the passives are very well built to me at least (but they are still just stock passive a few steps below say the alpine spx series), and the tweeter housing, and screw mount (no need for fiberglassing cups into the pillars cut a hole and screw in down COOOL) was impressive (wish they had a grille though!!! gotta be careful with the exposed dome). The motor on the mid was rather impressive in it own right (although very deep) all the wiring is tech flexed from the factory, I think its 16GA

thats was an added plus, not the easiest thing to cut though with a auto stripper (how does one fix the tiny strands left on tech flex once its cut anyway?)


#2) the tweeter is very laid back, but is almost perfect to place on axis for those who choose, I had them on my dash and had absolutely no harshness whatsoever, they stay cool, but sing when you need that cymbal to hit--but say unlike the tn52 or the PRS tweeter it never hurts

perfect for rock fans who like it loud and powerful, not so much for those who love say a nice synthesizer track who like to have that added high influence if for example you have your tweets facing each other, on axis not a problem

but they can get a tad light sensitivity wise, I had to hit em with some eq love at 16hz about 3db, but thats my taste 

the mids imo, are the star of the show per say. excellent midrange up to about 3200hz or so, and the midbass is extremely articulate and powerful. I was running dual 12's in a cabin of my ruck and never had any midbass concerns with regards to sensitivity I hit em with 150W and they handled it easy, no glue smells or burps at all. I am a reggae/rnb/hip hop/jazz fan so my reference cds are different from most on this forum id imagine

but I ran through difficult drum solos, guitar riffs, and of course the difficult female vocal track ala nina simone

very difficult to reproduce accurately all of these, and Id say this set does most styles admirably. it wasnt the best at say dirty reggae tracks, but very few mids imo can reproduce the subtleties of the older "dirty"70's reggae tracks (the seas drivers do this best midrange wise, not so much midbass wise....)

RE has a excellent set on there hands, but I would say make the motor a tad more shallow to fit more cars, and these would compete with the big boy champs of passive sets imo


the price is VERY competitive, id take these over anything under 300 (I think what they sell for at woofersetc) IF YOU CAN FIT THEM as the mids is about 3.2-3.4 "deep, and the tweeter cutout is about 2" but the flange is easily 2.5-2.75" wide (going by memory)

at the retail costs of over 700, id say keep it active and chose the oem home drivers to save money


and oh yeah RE *sucks* for not including a manual WTF, and I bought mine from a dealer for goodness sake lol


----------



## SublimeZ (Jan 28, 2008)

dftnz7 said:


> I kind of would like to hear some more about these, no one ever talks about them much.
> 
> What did you do on your car, finance for 24 mos? Should stretch it out to 84 mos to make more $$$ for car audio. Duh.
> 
> Know what you mean dude...My truck will finally be paid for in June and I have been sending Citizens a check every month for 4 years for $872. And that's at a great interest rate. Then, like an idiot, once it is paid for I will go buy a new one. Just can't ever get ahead. And I am sure there are people on here with much higher payments than that and have really nice car audio gear. Must make lots more $$$ than me.


It IS an 84 month note  








More pix- http://s141.photobucket.com/albums/r53/SublimeZ06/
newtitan -very nice.
The tweet mount is a minus, for me. Not gonna cut this car, so I'll have to fab a mount to get them on axis. Finding current info is difficult, also. Otherwise, I'm a happy camper.


----------



## dftnz7 (Mar 2, 2008)

Nice ride, love the color...

Would that be good for snowy IL winters?


----------



## EricP72 (Mar 23, 2008)

so how do you compare this set to the premier PRS set?


----------



## SublimeZ (Jan 28, 2008)

dftnz7 said:


> Nice ride, love the color...
> 
> Would that be good for snowy IL winters?


Thanks  I'm sure you could get chains for it  



manish said:


> so how do you compare this set to the premier PRS set?


 I haven't heard the 720prs, but I understand the tweet is a little "bright". The XXX doesn't have this problem.


----------



## MadMaxSE-L (Oct 19, 2006)

I was looking at grabbing a set of these components off of a forum member here a few months back, but sadly I could not fit them in my Maxima doors


----------

